# Hey



## TimMiller (Mar 27, 2007)

I just joined the board. I was talking with a friend about the lightnetwork I have been a member for some time but I hate the format it is terrible. I like this much better. I own my own lighting company and it usually keeps me busy. I've been doing mainly concert shows rather than theater. I love the theater and really want to get back into it. But i'm addicted to lighting, esp reading and talking about it. Oh And I love to play with it and find their mechanical extremes . I also have a full repair shop so, i can usually answer technical questions esp when it comes to intelligent lighting.


----------



## Van (Mar 27, 2007)

Welcome Aboard Tim! Good to have you. It'll be great having more insight from a rental houses perspective. Say Hi to my Uncle for me, he lives in Houston. I spent a lot of time there as a kid too.


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 27, 2007)

Welcome to the booth. You sound like a great resource. I think you'll find a good mix of theater and concert folks around here... along with a lot of young folks who are eager to learn. We don't have a lot of repair shop people around here and your opinion is greatly valued. You'll find recent threads in lighting that have some good debates of the quality of mid to lower end dimmers and intelligent gear (NSI has been a hotly debated topic and Elation has been a new interesting discussion as well). Share what you know and ask questions when you don't know. 
See you around.

EDIT: DANG... when I started typing Van hadn't posted yet. I thought I had beat him to be first. You are fast and crafty old man!!


----------



## Edrick (Mar 27, 2007)

ahoy thar! run away fast, as fast as you can. the site can become addicting.


----------



## soundlight (Mar 27, 2007)

Welcome aboard!! Sounds like a really neat gig to have. It'll be nice to have someone to answer repair questions if they ever come up!!


----------



## dvlasak (Mar 28, 2007)

Welcome to Control Booth, Tim!!

Please contribute by asking and answering questions!! Glad to have your knowledge on board!

Dennis


----------



## Chris15 (Mar 30, 2007)

As the rest of them have said, Welcome Aboard.


----------

